# Machine > You



## Waffles (May 17, 2011)

[yt]UmQ5LsNMXZ4[/yt]
You lose. Always.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 18, 2011)

That is the cutest thing I've seen all day. :v


----------



## Waffles (May 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> That is the cutest thing I've seen all day. :v


 Yes! :3


----------



## Ixtu (May 18, 2011)

Cute as it is, the future is of sentient robots.
That are always > than you and don't want to play silly games.


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

i started loling SO HARD at it spining around like crazy
HAHAHAHHA

[yt]2lQBsMVAK5o[/yt]


----------



## Zoetrope (May 18, 2011)

Ohmigod. That is so cute. So very very cute.


----------

